# Army SF ODA Afghan Video Diary



## Ravage (Nov 11, 2008)

An interesting video diary of a Special Forces ODA from Afghanistan.

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=AfghanVideoDiary&view=videos


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 11, 2008)

The guy riding the bike... looked like he was wearing 2042's patch... :)


----------

